# gptzfsboot error 4



## ssn_bsd (May 5, 2011)

Hi, I encounter an error after a fresh install of FreeBSD 8.2 (amd64). Right before the FreeBSD boot menu appears, I get an error that reads:

```
gptzfsboot error 4 lba XXXXXXXX
```
I don't have the exact lba number on hand. The system appears to boot fine, but the message is still present on reboots. To install, I followed this guide on the wiki to set up a mirrored gpt zfs system. This includes the commands:
`# gpart bootcode -b /mnt2/boot/pmbr -p /mnt2/boot/gptzfsboot -i 1 ada0`
`# gpart bootcode -b /mnt2/boot/pmbr -p /mnt2/boot/gptzfsboot -i 1 ada2`
The disks are new. I'm using the memstick installation image. If you have any suggestions, please let me know.


----------



## DaBrooklyner (Apr 5, 2014)

This a quite late response to a post from 2009, but just to let everyone know that I am having the same issue on FreeBSD 9.2 across all disks in a 4-way mirror. 

I updated boot code on each disk twice and neither seemed to make a difference.. 
* 1st time I detached each disk from the pool first.
* 2nd time I did it while the disks were attached

The system appears to be performing very well, despite what I am interpreting to be dire warnings. 

Scouring the lists and forums, I gather that an "error 4" indicates a failure related to a sector on the disk.

If anyone can shed some light on what the error actually means and if I am dealing with a false-positive situation, I would really appreciate it.


----------



## fullstack (Oct 15, 2016)

Same issue with FreeBSD 12, I am using _*FreeBSD-12.0-CURRENT-amd64-20160829-r305028-memstick.img*_


----------

